# AIGLX problem z DRI? (Radeon 9800Pro)

## Godhand

Próbuję "zrobić" AIGLX z gentoo howto jednak napotykam na pewien problem.

Otóż:

$ glxinfo | grep direct 

```
direct rendering: Yes 
```

ale 

$ grep -i aiglx /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
(**) Option "AIGLX" "true"

(**) AIGLX enabled

(EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

```

a

$ grep -e EE -e WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
       (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Ignoring unrecognized extension "DRI"

(WW) Ignoring unrecognized extension "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(WW) fglrx(0): Only one display is connnected,so single mode is enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "DRI" is not used

(EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

```

mój xorg.conf

```

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

#AIGLX

#Load "vbe"

#Load "GLcore"

#/AIGLX

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "radeon"

    BoardName   "radeon"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "fglrx"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI Radeon"

    Driver      "fglrx"

    Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option      "DRI"     "true"

  #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

Option "UseFastTLS" "2"

Option "KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"

Option "no_accel" "no"

Option "no_dri" "no"

Option "EnablePrivateBackZ" "no"

Option "backingstore" "true"

Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

Option "ForceMonitors" "notv"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite"   "Enable"

   #AIGLX

   Option "DRI" "true"

   Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

   #/AIGLX

   EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "ATI Radeon"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

  #  Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

#AIGLX

Option "AIGLX" "true"

#/AIGLX

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

----------

## argasek

1. Chaos w xorg.conf

2. Próbujesz odpalić AIGLX na sterowniku radeon, czy fglrx (obstawiam to drugie?). System wyczyszczony z resztek poprzedniego sterownika/sterowników?

3. Jaka wersja ati-drivers?

4. I, na Boga, regulamin, p. 8, bo zastrzelę...    :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Godhand

 *argasek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Próbujesz odpalić AIGLX na sterowniku radeon, czy fglrx (obstawiam to drugie?). System wyczyszczony z resztek poprzedniego sterownika/sterowników?
> 
> 

 

No ok w takim razie w sekcji Device z "fglrx" zmieniłem na "ati", do make.conf dodałem do VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" i przekompilowałem co trzeba (emerge -Du --newuse world)

efektem tego:

glxinfo | grep rendering mam:

```

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

Direct Rendering: No

```

 *argasek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Jaka wersja ati-drivers?

 

x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.40.4

 *argasek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. I, na Boga, regulamin, p. 8, bo zastrzelę...   

 

sorki, poprawię się  :Smile: 

----------

## argasek

Zdecyduj się na jedną albo drugą wersję sterownika, to będziemy mogli diagnozować coś szerzej. Jeżeli chodzi o ati-drivers, to tutaj napisano, że wsparcie dla AIGLX w ati-drivers jest dopiero od wersji 8.42.3. Co do braku DRI w sterowniku radeon, być może masz załadowane oba moduły kernela (ten od sterownika radeon i ten od fglrx). Co mówi dmesg?

----------

## Godhand

Tzn. gdzieś wyczytałem, że na fglrx nie ma wsparcia dla AIGLX dlatego zmieniłem na ati-drivers.

Jeżeli chodzi o wersję sterownika to --update nie wykrywa nowszej wersji niż tą którą mam.

dmesg:

```

Linux version 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 (root@anakonda) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)

) #6 Sat Feb 2 22:27:07 CET 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000004fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000004fff0000 - 000000004fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000004fff3000 - 0000000050000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

383MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 327664) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   327664

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   327664

On node 0 totalpages: 327664

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 767 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 97521 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F6100, 0014 (r0 VIAP4X)

ACPI: RSDT 4FFF3000, 0028 (r1 VIAP4X AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: FACP 4FFF3040, 0074 (r1 VIAP4X AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: DSDT 4FFF30C0, 3364 (r1 VIAP4X AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000D)

ACPI: FACS 4FFF0000, 0040

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

Allocating PCI resources starting at 60000000 (gap: 50000000:afff0000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order.  Total pages: 325105

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda2 vt.default_utf8=0

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 2399.763 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1294164k/1310656k available (2606k kernel code, 15324k reserved, 1140k d

ata, 188k init, 393152k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfffe9000 - 0xfffff000   (  88 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc04ac000 - 0xc04db000   ( 188 kB)

      .data : 0xc038b8df - 0xc04a891c   (1140 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc038b8df   (2606 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4802.27 BogoMIPS (lpj=2401136)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400

00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebf9ff 00000000 00000000 0000b080 00004400 0000000

0 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz stepping 09

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0001) - 462 Objects with 45 Devices 123 Methods 25 Regions

 tbxface-0598 [00] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 1a00)

evxfevnt-0091 [00] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb2d0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0956 [00] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 0F [_GPE] 2 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1052 [00] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 7 Wake, Enabled 1 Runtime GPEs

in this block

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:..........................

......................................

Initialized 22/25 Regions 13/13 Fields 20/20 Buffers 9/21 Packages (471 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:..

Executed 2 _INI methods requiring 1 _STA executions (examined 49 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S5)

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by vt8235 PM

PCI quirk: region 0500-050f claimed by vt8235 SMB

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 *12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xcd000-0xcffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: e4000000-e40fffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/W].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected. Disabling DAC.

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

ppdev: user-space parallel port driver

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

agpgart: Detected VIA P4X266 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 sec

onds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 2 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport_pc 00:0a: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

Marking TSC unstable due to: possible TSC halt in C2.

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (Mar 22, 2004)

8139cp 0000:00:09.0: This (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp 0000:00:09.0: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 12

PCI: setting IRQ 12 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 12 (level, low) -> IRQ

 12

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf881c000, 00:30:4f:38:43:84, IRQ 12

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ

 11

PCI: VIA VLink IRQ fixup for 0000:00:11.1, from 255 to 11

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe800-0xe807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xe808-0xe80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: SAMSUNG SP0612N, ATA DISK drive

hdb: HL-DT-STDVD-RAM GSA-H20L, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: selected mode 0x45

hdb: selected mode 0x42

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: ATAPI CD-RW 52X24, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: selected mode 0x42

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 117304992 sectors (60060 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdb: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdc: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 12

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 12 (level, low) -> IRQ

 12

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 12, io mem 0xe4101000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ

 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 11, io base 0x0000dc00

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 12 (level, low) -> IRQ

 12

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 12, io base 0x0000e000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ

 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 11, io base 0x0000e400

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot wi

th i8042.nopnp

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

logibm.c: Didn't find Logitech busmouse at 0x23c

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input3

I2O subsystem v1.325

i2o: max drivers = 8

I2O Configuration OSM v1.323

I2O Bus Adapter OSM v1.317

I2O Block Device OSM v1.325

I2O ProcFS OSM v1.316

i2c /dev entries driver

input: HID 062a:0000 as /class/input/input4

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [HID 062a:0000] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 188k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ                                                              11

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERM                                                             ANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 1171 MBytes.

[fglrx] USWC is disabled in module parameters

[fglrx] PAT is disabled!

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.40.4 [Jul 31 2007] on minor 0

Adding 530136k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:530136k

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

```

----------

## Lord_Raven

Przy przejsciu z zamknietych na otwarte sterownik ati musisz wywalic sterownik fglrx z /lib/modules/wersja_kernela/..... (bodajze w katalogu video). Samo "emerge -C" nie załatwia sprawy.

----------

